# Bevel Shaving



## cadberry (Apr 28, 2017)

Good Afternoon Everyone,
I recently watched a youtube video of Kiyoshi Kato knifemaking where the maker uses a type of chisel to shave away the bevel. I was wondering if anyone has ever used this method or knows if one can buy such a device. The process seems like it is done after heat treating. It looked pretty cool. Thanks 

Anthony


----------



## pjotr (Apr 28, 2017)

Do you mean a _sen_ "draw knife" ?







This search might be of use https://www.google.se/search?client...0...1c..64.mobile-gws-serp..1.0.0.YWmLOZrOKNw


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 28, 2017)

In that video, the sen is used on the outer cladding, which is still soft after heat treat due to a lack of carbon, if I'm not mistaken.
-Mark


----------



## cadberry (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, that must be what it is.


----------

